# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Programa 'Pura Magia'

## ign

Anoche se emitió en *'La 1'* el primer programa de *'Pura Magia'*.

Me alegra que se vuelva a realizar un programa sobre magia, pero no me gustó demasiado el formato que se le intentó dar: una mezcla entre _Operación Triunfo_ y _Gran Hermano_, donde se le daba más importancia a la vida privada de los participantes y a la relación entre compañeros que a la propia magia. Luego son los propios compañeros los que deciden quién tiene que irse, primando más la afinidad entre ellos que la calidad del número.

Espero que no lo retiren y que puedan modificar esos detalles para darle más importancia a la magia y menos al cotilleo.

----------


## mastema

El programa me pareció muy cutre. Parece que ha tenido muy poca audiencia.
No entiendo tampoco que cojan a una persona y la eliminen antes de empezar el concurso.
Además, no tiene sentido todos los cortes de edición que hacen, que ni siquiera respetan el guión. Y lo peor es cuando enfocan al jurado en mitad del número y no puedes ver lo que está haciendo el mago.
En cuanto a los juegos que se ven, pues hay de todo un poco. 

Y las imágenes que nseñan del casting, también dan penita, un casting en un ¿garaje? donde apenas se escucha lo que están hablando.
Tampoco entiendo que hacen un mentalista y un mago de cerca valorando juegos de escenario, pero bueno.

----------


## ign

La verdad es que aparte de no gustarme el enfoque que se le ha dado, el programa estaba muy mal editado. Luego hubo números que no me gustó cómo se presentaron. Expulsan a un participante antes de empezar tachándolo de "demasiado clásico", cuando luego la mayoría innovó muy poco. Eso sí, me gustó mucho el juego del monopatín y la carta clavada en las gafas de sol.

Respecto al jurado: imagino que a pesar de ser especialistas en una rama (mentalismo, magia de cerca, etc.) tendrán conocimientos de las demás ramas de la magia.

Ya se ha anunciado programa para la semana que viene, así que de momento lo van a mantener.

----------


## mastema

Sí, el del monopatín fue el mejor con diferencia. Creo que el chico de los cubos rubik lo hizo mejor que la mitad de los que se quedaron, no sé por qué le nominaron. Veremos por dónde salen en el segundo programa.
Me quedo con la parte positiva, siempre se aprende algo, aunque sea cómo no hacer las cosas  :Wink1:

----------


## Altareum

No estaba ni enterado del programa! Normal ya que no suelo mirar TV.
Pero lo agendo para darle un vistazo a ver que tal. Aunque ya con los comentarios, no espero mucho.

----------


## ign

En el programa de anoche me gustó mucho el número que hizo la chica con los aros chinos, me pareció muy bonito. También el efecto de la máquina que sacaba a la ayudante de un papel y luego hacía lo contrario con el mago.

Los demás números... Pues ni fu ni fa. Eso sí, me sigue sobrando completamente el rollo de "reality" infumable y casposo que intentan meterle al programa. Hubo un concursante al que le desapareció la varita y se la robó a otro, lo que luego provocó malestar entre los participantes. No sé a vosotros, pero a mí ese numerito me pareció más falso que una baraja de los chinos.  :001 302:

----------


## Cubi

Yo he visto los dos programas hasta ahora y la verdad es que la sensación en general es negativa. Como dice ign el rollo reality es totalmente prescindible, el hecho de que la tendencia sea a hacer los juegos con música, coreografía se me hace muy raro en un concuros donde se asume que es magia de múltiples modalides y no solo de escenario, las criticas en muchas ocasiones parecen aleatorias y el sistema de expulsion por los propios compañeros carece de sentido. Lo peor de todo es la edición de los planos cortando juegos a mitad para ver las caras y reacciones del jurado. Aún así lo seguiré viendo por mera curiosada. Sin embargo no sé si se llegará a emitir completo ya que, si no me equivoco, las audicencias no estan siendo muy buenas y los profanos a los que les pregunto me dicen que es muy lento.

----------


## ign

Por si alguien quiere ver los programas ya emitidos:

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/p...07-17/4111440/

Esta noche se emite el tercer programa. Veremos si recortan minutos de cotilleo y se centran en los números de magia.

----------


## mastema

Lo mejor son los comentarios que hacen los profesores a los juegos (que aunque los echan antes del número, parece que se han grabado después y corrigen errores de presentación).

----------


## miguikarpin

Un solo programa aguanté. La verdad es que me picaba la curiosidad de cómo iban a hacer un "talent show" sin poder mostrar cómo progresaban los alumnos en sus prácticas (porque en OT podías ver cómo iban haciendo prácticas de canto, pero era obvio que aquí no te iban a mostrar cómo practicaban los efectos). 

Por ello, si quitamos la parte "útil" del talent show, sólo podía acabar como ha quedado: como una mezcla entre Operación Triunfo y Gran Hermano. Si, además, los criterios para selección y expulsión son de lo más arbitrarios (me quedé de piedra con la primera expulsión antes de comenzar el programa), el resultado no puede ser peor.

Desconozco que audiencias está teniendo, pero le deseo un estrepitoso fracaso.

----------


## Ming

> Desconozco que audiencias está teniendo, pero le deseo un estrepitoso fracaso.


Pues entre 7,5 a 8,2 aproximadamente. Audiencias así, no mucho más.

----------


## mastema

Sigue sin gustarme el programa, pero estoy viéndolo todas las semanas, por lo que decía en los otros mensajes.
De los 4 finalistas, me sobra uno, los otros tres si es verdad que han sido los mejores y los que más "magia" tienen.1

----------


## mastema

Pues ya ha terminado. El ganador ha sido Marín, creo que ha sido justo, ya que uno de los números que hizo en la final fue espectacular, yo sí pagaría por ver eso.
Los números de Nuel y G Alexander fueron bastante buenos, aunque el de la final de G Alexander salió regular y se vio bastante el "truco".

Ojalá el nivel del programa hubiera sido este todo el rato.

Me hizo gracia cuando Inés interrumpió a Blake antes de anunciar el ganador diciendo que si podía hacer un paréntesis, y este le contestó que sí mientras que no fuera de olvido  :Wink1: 

Aquí la actuación del ganador: http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/p...xpres/4201361/

También me sorprendió que insistieran todo el rato en que nunca habían usado trucos de cámaras ni compinches entre el público.

----------


## ign

El lunes pasado se estrenó la segunda temporada de *'Pura Magia'*, así que aprovecho para reflotar el tema del año pasado.

Visto el primer programa de esta nueva temporada, he de decir que me esperaba más magia y menos rollo "reallity". Por desgracia han continuado con la tónica de la primera edición.

También echo en falta que haya más magia de cerca, se repiten mucho los números de escena (algunos de ellos ya se realizaron el año pasado).

----------


## mastema

Me pasa lo mismo, si ya el año pasado se repetían entre galas (mismo efecto cambiando el aspecto de la máquina), en este ya es que repiten hasta aparatos.

Me da la sensación que este año hay un poco más de calidad en algunos participantes, y parece que la forma de eliminación ha cambiado, por lo que no van a salir del programa los mejores participantes en las primeras galas como el año pasado. También hay varios que no entiendo cómo han pasado el casting. 

El programa me parece cutre, deberían dirigirlo magos y no profanos, pero aun así, siempre se aprende algo. Aunque es manifiestamente mejorable no me lo pierdo.

----------


## Altareum

La edición anterior no la ví, pero este año me pudo la curiosidad (y el estar en España).
Me ha dejado con gusto a poco. Mucho rollo a reality que por cierto es bastante soso.

No se si es que al ser muchos concursante y deben dedicarle tiempo a todos, o que. Espero que mejore.
En fin, prefiero algo más como Fool Us o Wizard Wars

----------


## mastema

La parte reality me sobra toda. Me quedo con las conversaciones de Luengo con los concursantes, las correcciones de Blake (con el fondo, las formas forzadas e impuestas para que sea el malo, no), de Lari y de Inés. 

En la segunda gala no me gustó nada la prueba de escapismo en el agua porque no hubo tensión, no hubo sensaión de imposibilidad ni nada. Además da la apariencia de que lo puede hacer cualquiera.

El eliminado fue merecido, ya que hizo un truco, sin manejos, sin una buena presentación y sin seguir los consejos de los magos durante los ensayos. En fin, un truño.

----------


## ign

> La parte reality me sobra toda. Me quedo con las conversaciones de Luengo con los concursantes, las correcciones de Blake (con el fondo, las formas forzadas e impuestas para que sea el malo, no), de Lari y de Inés.


Opino igual, las formas que le imponen a Blake tampoco me gustan. Al menos esta semana ha habido algo más de magia de cerca, como el número del anillo que me gustó bastante.

Al concursante que le apodan James Bond le felicitaron por un número donde todo era coreografía, lo cual remató Lari con un comentario que me dejó a cuadros: _"¿Os acordáis de éste en el casting, que nos hizo una tontería con cartitas?"
_
Ahora va a resultar que la cartomagia es una subrama de la magia solo apta para principiantes...  :O15: 

Casualmente, el número más mágico y que más me gustó el año pasado fue con "cartitas" y no lo hizo un concursante:

----------


## mastema

> Al concursante que le apodan James Bond le felicitaron por un número donde todo era coreografía, lo cual remató Lari con un comentario que me dejó a cuadros: _"¿Os acordáis de éste en el casting, que nos hizo una tontería con cartitas?"
> _Ahora va a resultar que la cartomagia es una subrama de la magia solo apta para principiantes...


Lo de Gea es otro nivel.

Respecto al comentario de Lari, además me llamó la atención que si en el casting no les gustó el tipo, ¿por qué le eligieron para el programa?

En los vídeos de los castings me pareció ver a Dani Collado (igual me equivoco), que es mejor mago que cualquiera de los que concursan, ¿cuál será el criterio para coger a los concursantes?

----------


## Drogo

> Opino igual, las formas que le imponen a Blake tampoco me gustan. Al menos esta semana ha habido algo más de magia de cerca, como el número del anillo que me gustó bastante.
> 
> Al concursante que le apodan James Bond le felicitaron por un número donde todo era coreografía, lo cual remató Lari con un comentario que me dejó a cuadros: _"¿Os acordáis de éste en el casting, que nos hizo una tontería con cartitas?"
> _
> Ahora va a resultar que la cartomagia es una subrama de la magia solo apta para principiantes... 
> 
> Casualmente, el número más mágico y que más me gustó el año pasado fue con "cartitas" y no lo hizo un concursante:


Es una lástima que Gea ya no esté en el programa, era de lo mejor del jurado.

Además, su cambio por Nina en el jurado dejó claro las intenciones del programa: Dedicar menos a la magia y mas al show (aunque no sea magia). Ella misma dice en muchas ocasiones que no sabe nada de magia y que no sabe el por qué un juego le convence o no, así que no es capaz de aportarles nada. Si ya en el anterior se vio poca magia de cerca, en este todavía menos. Algo ha hecho Dario pero poco más. Eso sí, muchos bailoteos que si bien pueden ser visuales muchas veces no aportan nada a la sensación de imposibilidad y al clímax del número.

----------


## hectordeazul

Hola a todos. 
No conocía la existencia del programa.
No comparto las críticas que ustedes están dando "son muy duros". Obviamente que este es un show televisivo y como tal busca rating, timing, y demas cuestiones. El programa es interesante, obviamente puede ser perfectible. 
Creo que para los que estamos iniciando es interesante determinados comentarios que hacen los jurados y nos permite ver algunos fallos.
Me gustaría que los participantes sean mas "amateur" en su conjunto, eso ayudaría a quienes no somos profesionales; pero obviamente bajaría la calidad del show televisivo.
Abrazo para todos!!! y a continuar con los intercambios!!!! Aguante el foro!!!!

----------


## mastema

Pues la tercera gala me pareció un truño. Quizá lo mejor la manipulación de bolas, pero ese nago ya hizo manipulación otro día,  así que nada nuevo. Por lo demás,  mucho truco y poca magia.
El efecto de desatarse antes de que llegue el fuego fue muy cutre.
Veremos la próxima si mejora algo.

Lo del móvil con la canción de Juanes fue de traca.

Tampoco me cuadra que el jurado elija echar del programa a la chica que está nominada por pasarse de tiempo en lugar del otro chico que estaba nominado por tener valoración negativa.

----------


## ign

La tercera gala me aburrió un montón. Salvo el homenaje a Vernon (¡por fin un efecto de cartas!) y la manipulación de bolas, el resto de los números los vi muy flojos. ¿No hubo gente más preparada en todo el casting? ¿Por qué la manía de introducir bailes cuando saben que el tiempo es tan limitado?

Mención aparte merece la visita del estilista para dar consejos sobre el aspecto y el caso omiso que hicieron la mayoría. No sé, veo a muchos de estos chavales demasiado "subiditos" e inmaduros. Parece que no se toman el programa en serio.

Y lo del móvil directamente era para cortar esa escena del programa...

Exceptuando los dos números que os digo y las valoraciones del jurado, el resto del programa tuvo muy poco de interés. Las valoraciones geniales, tanto los consejos mágicos de Blake y de Inés como los de puesta en escena que dan Nina y Poty. También salvo el humor de Lari, que anima bastante el programa.

La verdad es que cada vez se me hacen más pesadas las galas, así que no sé si llegaré a ver la cuarta.

----------


## Moñiño

Detrás de las cámaras......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDAh...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Drogo

> Detrás de las cámaras......
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDAh...ature=youtu.be


Qué era? No va..

----------


## Moñiño

Pues era un video de uno de los concursantes. Una especie de "detrás de las cámaras" con móvil, donde se ve en varios momentos que todo esta orquestado y que mas o menos "Te obligan" en cierto modo, a hacer, actuar, decir, mostrar........lo que ellos quieren y hacerlo como ellos quieren (A todos, desde el numero de magia a el jurado).. Lo habrán retirado porque no conviene un video así al programa.

----------


## mastema

Hay algún juego que se salva, hubo una rutina de aros, que pese a ser de los juegos más clásicos, la chica lo hizo bastante bien, y sigue teniendo potencia mágica, porque no deja de ser un solido que atraviesa otro solido, a pesar de que lo hayas visto miles de veces.

En la última gala hubo un intento de mujer serrada, que el tipo la cagó, no pudo hacer el efecto y casi desvela el secreto...

Hubo un detalle que me llamó la atención y es que parece ser que Inés les pidió en la academia que le hicieran algo rápido, y muy pocos tenían en su repertorio algo rápido que enseñar, lo cual dice muy poco de ellos como magos...

----------


## ign

Al final me quedé en la tercera gala. ¿Me recomendáis ver algún número concreto de las galas posteriores? A ser posible que sea algo de magia de cerca o magia en condiciones, nada de bailes y demás tonterías.  :001 302: 

También he visto que se cambió el horario del programa. Imagino que este cambio se debe a que habrá sido un fracaso en audiencia. ¿Sabéis algo más sobre esto?

----------


## Altareum

Destaco el primer número de la final de Edgard.
Me gustó mucho.. todo

El segundo número que presentó estuvo bien, pero me gustó mucho más este.
Del resto, en lo particular, me pareció todo bastante pobre.

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/p...umero/4735038/

----------


## ign

> Destaco el primer número de la final de Edgard.
> Me gustó mucho.. todo
> 
> El segundo número que presentó estuvo bien, pero me gustó mucho más este.
> Del resto, en lo particular, me pareció todo bastante pobre.
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/p...umero/4735038/


Está muy bien, es un número perfecto. En este caso ha sabido meter el baile sin perjudicar el resto de la rutina, no como pasaba en otras actuaciones donde se perdía demasiado tiempo bailando para rellenar.

----------


## mastema

EL número de las sombrillas/paraguas también me pareció muy bueno.
En la gala anterior hubo un juego de David subiendo una caja en el aire que también fue muy bueno.

----------

